# Trainers in ND



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Wondering if anyone could list some lab trainers in North Dakota. Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

What end result are you looking for with this dog? Competitive or gundog?

There's a top notch trainer that is down just North of the Twin Cities in the summer named Tim Springer, Dynamic Retrievers, http://www.dynamicretrievers.com
He did the first 4 months of basics training on a winter trip to TX for one of my dogs that now has multiple Senior hunt test passes and one Master pass. He does gun dog training as well and may even turn you on to the competitive dog games.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Gun dog.

Not really interested in competitions at this point in my life.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

slough said:


> Gun dog.
> 
> Not really interested in competitions at this point in my life.


Regardless, training to the standards of that for hunt test makes for an excellent gun dog. I know Tim has trained some gun dogs for hunt clubs in Texas where they have specific styles of hunting including the dog sitting on platforms in duck blinds way in front or remotely from where the hunters sit and incorporates that style of setups when training the dog.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I sent mine to Scott Snyder in Jamestown a few years ago, I'd send him another.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> What end result are you looking for with this dog? Competitive or gundog?
> 
> There's a top notch trainer that is down just North of the Twin Cities in the summer named Tim Springer, Dynamic Retrievers, http://www.dynamicretrievers.com
> He did the first 4 months of basics training on a winter trip to TX for one of my dogs that now has multiple Senior hunt test passes and one Master pass. He does gun dog training as well and may even turn you on to the competitive dog games.


Troy,

How old is "shooter" now? You going to run him in some Q's this summer? It seems there are quiet a few more owner handlers this summer than there have been in the past.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > What end result are you looking for with this dog? Competitive or gundog?
> ...


He'll be 3 this June. I need to get his retired gun confidence up a lot more than it is right now. He's got a ton of drive like your boy Bodey and isn't much of wanting to line out without being que'd like he's being sent on a blind. I ran the regular Q at our fall trial with him and kind of drew the short straw by running almost last because I was throwing a key bird in the first series and by the time I ran, there was about 45 flyers already shot with a stiff 25 mph cross wind blowing all the feathers into the middle of the test so the dummy went for the long retired up the middle but returning to the flyer was all too tempting. "NO HERE!" :rollin: He's got 4 passes left for his master and 2 for senior which I'd like to get finished up this summer at least. Probably won't travel just to run a Q unless it's also with a MH test or unless he shows me in training that he's ready to rock. First and foremost though we need to get past all the flooding and actually melt some snow up here. We've still got A LOT of it on the ground still with up to 6" more forecasted for the weekend.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I deal with Ambush Kennels north of Minot. http://www.ambushkennels.com/


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yea, I've called Ambush at least 20 times over the last 2-3 weeks and have left messages with no luck getting ahold of them.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

slough said:


> Yea, I've called Ambush at least 20 times over the last 2-3 weeks and have left messages with no luck getting ahold of them.


Send them an email - [email protected]


----------

